# P12A2 and P0171 Codes....???



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

I have been having the P0171 and P12A2 codes here recently on my wife's Tiguan. She has been saying that there have been these symptoms....

--Gas cap light coming on randomly even though she tightens it.
--When she goes to start it after an extended amount of time, it turns over for a food 3-5 seconds before starting.
--Gas mileage has decreased.

I took it into the dealer and they said they thought it was the fuel pump in the tank. I replaced that but the codes came right back.

So far I'm reading a bunch of threads and these are the things I'm considering replacing now....

PCV Valve
Fuel Cap & Seal

If that doesn't work then maybe the following. The dealer seems to think that this is for sure the issue....
High pressure fuel pump
Fuel pump cam follower

Last if that doesn't work I've been seeing people talk about the rear main seal. 

Opinions?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

P0171 if I remember correctly is too lean bank 1. thats the pcv valve.

the other one I dunno. Its a FSI? check the cam follower? If the HPFP doesnt have the Banjo Bolt then go ahead and check it yourself, otherwise its a PITA but still doable.


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

It's a TSI engine. I think I'll start with the PCV Valve and the cam follower.


----------



## fakemsn (Apr 27, 2012)

*P0171 code*

I had the same code before. It turned out to be a broken vacuum line. You should check that out before changing expensive parts.


----------



## dansb6 (Apr 29, 2012)

I had the same issues, id replace the PCV valve since its 30$, and the n80 valve which is 18$. n80 could be your suspect for the hard starting and gas cap light coming on, it was for me. Both of these parts are known to fail.


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, I replaced the PCV valve and it's been a week now with no check engine light. I think that was it!!!


----------

